# Interfaces, drum sounds, etc.



## keefsdad (Feb 7, 2006)

I went to L&M today to look at interfaces. Boy am I confused. I'm on a fairly low budget, and the guys there basically said "they're all the same" at that price level. 
They've got the Mbox 2, or something, for $100, and an ART interface for $70, I think. They seem pretty similar except for appearance. They also have E-Z drum software on for $59.
Any opinions welcomed.


----------



## traynor_garnet (Feb 22, 2006)

Just playing with the ez drummer now. Very useful and ez once you start using it. I may buy this if it is on sale.

in terms of interfaces, physically they are probably very similar but the big concern is stable and low latency drivers. Read around and buy the product that offers the best drivers and company support.


----------



## hardasmum (Apr 23, 2008)

Of all the drum software I've tried I like EZ Drummer for the price, ease if use and sound. I've done some pretty convincing demos with it. 

One cool function I discovered quite late is that you can set it up so that it's not just two stereo tracks, you can have individual tracks for each "microphone" to give to more flexibility when mixing.


----------



## jimihendrix (Jun 27, 2009)

If you're just looking to make demo songs...quickly and easily...just grab a Digitech RP255...It records audio through a usb port to your computer...and...comes with free

recording software...and...tempo adjustable on board drum patterns...and a looper...

[video=youtube;qaQL-mafhcc]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qaQL-mafhcc[/video]


----------



## Noise Supply (May 31, 2013)

Man, I hate L&M sometimes for their apathetic opinions from staff. At the one I go to there is only one guy that has opinions and knowledge enough to back them up. Everyone else doesn't care and doesn't know. I'm surprised they could only show you two.

I did a quick (really quick) and can't find any MBox in the $100 range, so I'm not sure which one you're looking at. Perhaps it's that's cheap because it's on clearance - Avid just made some announcements recently, perhaps a new Mbox is imminent. I haven't met an MBox that doesn't come with some version of Pro Tools (it used to be LE, I think now it's called Express). I haven't used Express, but LE could get very powerful for home needs, when I used it years ago. I prefer Pro Tools as a platform, especially for it's editing capabilities. It can have a bit of a learning curve over other DAW software, but once you get a handle on it, you will be able to do more and do it quicker than with other comparable software. I saw the ART comes with some version of Audacity, which I can't really comment on, because I haven't used it since it was something that was freeware like 10 years ago. I'm sure it has improved though, in all fairness. So based on the fact that that I'm almost 100% certain that Mbox will have some light version of Pro Tools (which I greatly prefer as a platform, I wish I went that route at home) and I've never seen any "new" Mbox with that low of a price tag - I'm guessing the Mbox is a better deal. Since I can't be sure of which Mbox you're looking at, I can't compare tech specs.

EZdrummer is made by Toontrack, who makes really good stuff. I have Superior drummer by them (with the old version of the New York sample pack). And it's great. So I'm sure EZdrummer is great too, and even on Toontrack's site it's $179, so if L&M has it for $59, that's a deal.


----------



## traynor_garnet (Feb 22, 2006)

To anyone with the full version of ez drummer, can you tell me if it ships with a good 6/8 groove? I need something with a bit of swing ala Dazed and Confused.

TG


----------



## keefsdad (Feb 7, 2006)

Noise Supply said:


> Man, I hate L&M sometimes for their apathetic opinions from staff. At the one I go to there is only one guy that has opinions and knowledge enough to back them up. Everyone else doesn't care and doesn't know. I'm surprised they could only show you two.
> 
> I did a quick (really quick) and can't find any MBox in the $100 range, so I'm not sure which one you're looking at. Perhaps it's that's cheap because it's on clearance - Avid just made some announcements recently, perhaps a new Mbox is imminent. I haven't met an MBox that doesn't come with some version of Pro Tools (it used to be LE, I think now it's called Express). I haven't used Express, but LE could get very powerful for home needs, when I used it years ago. I prefer Pro Tools as a platform, especially for it's editing capabilities. It can have a bit of a learning curve over other DAW software, but once you get a handle on it, you will be able to do more and do it quicker than with other comparable software. I saw the ART comes with some version of Audacity, which I can't really comment on, because I haven't used it since it was something that was freeware like 10 years ago. I'm sure it has improved though, in all fairness. So based on the fact that that I'm almost 100% certain that Mbox will have some light version of Pro Tools (which I greatly prefer as a platform, I wish I went that route at home) and I've never seen any "new" Mbox with that low of a price tag - I'm guessing the Mbox is a better deal. Since I can't be sure of which Mbox you're looking at, I can't compare tech specs.
> 
> EZdrummer is made by Toontrack, who makes really good stuff. I have Superior drummer by them (with the old version of the New York sample pack). And it's great. So I'm sure EZdrummer is great too, and even on Toontrack's site it's $179, so if L&M has it for $59, that's a deal.


Thanks for the info, NS.


----------



## gtrguy (Jul 6, 2006)

Noise Supply said:


> I'm sure EZdrummer is great too, and even on Toontrack's site it's $179, so if L&M has it for $59, that's a deal.


That deal is legit- I just grabbed a copy from my local store... thanks for the tip keefsdad!


----------



## traynor_garnet (Feb 22, 2006)

gtrguy said:


> That deal is legit- I just grabbed a copy from my local store... thanks for the tip keefsdad!


Weird! This weekend I saw ez drummer on sale on L+M's website. Now I cannot find it when I search their site. 

If I google search, however, I find it selling for $99 but I get redirected to L+M's homepage unless I select the "cached" link WTF?

TG


----------



## gtrguy (Jul 6, 2006)

Yeah, I couldn't find it on the website either so I called the local store...


----------



## keefsdad (Feb 7, 2006)

My pleasure...


----------



## keefsdad (Feb 7, 2006)

This is the one;
M-Audio M-Track 2 In/Out
24/48 USB 2.0 Audio Interface


----------



## Noise Supply (May 31, 2013)

keefsdad said:


> This is the one;
> M-Audio M-Track 2 In/Out
> 24/48 USB 2.0 Audio Interface


Ok, then scratch pretty much everything I said. I'm not sure if I just thought you said Mbox, or not. But M-Audio and Mbox are two different animals. Mbox is part of Avid and therefore comes with Pro-Tools. This M-Audio interface does not.

This would be a version of an Mbox:
http://www.sweetwater.com/store/detail/PTMboxEdu/

As you can see by the price and what comes with it, why I said it would be a better deal.

I think I found the right ART interface:
http://www.sweetwater.com/store/detail/USBDualPrePS/
and did a quick comparison with the M-Audio:
www.sweetwater.com/store/detail/MTrack

I just took a quick glance at things. My opinion is the ART looks more sturdy and professional. Their capabilities are very similar. 2 inputs, and they both take a Mic or Guitar. They both have in the box monitoring, so it you can have latency free monitoring of what you're playing as you record, no matter how crappy the latency is in your recording software. However, in this case *I would go with the M-Audio*. Simply because it's 24 bit over 16 bit. Bit rate has a more audible quality difference over sample rate (at least in my opinion). It's pretty easy for most people to hear 24 bit as being better than 16 bit, more so than it is for people to hear 48K (or 96K even) as being better than 44.1. Also, the ART only does 44.1, while the M-Audio does 48. Like I said, this isn't as important as bit rate, but it's something to consider. If you are composing for film/tv, the standard is 48K, and things should be recorded (or at least converted to, but you never want to convert UP, down is best) at 48K. These two quality things might not make a difference if you're just recording ideas, or bedroom demos for fun/planning. However, in my honest opinion, I'm rather disgusted that anybody would bother making something limited to 16bit/44.1 these days. Unless I got the wrong ART unit.

That being said, with units in this price range, a more audible difference in them might be the types of pre-amps and analog to digital converters they use. But since they're not boasting on using some award winning A/D convertors or pre-amps. They're probably pretty much the same. But the only way you could tell would be to listen.


----------



## hardasmum (Apr 23, 2008)

traynor_garnet said:


> gtrguy said:
> 
> 
> > That deal is legit- I just grabbed a copy from my local store... thanks for the tip keefsdad!
> ...


Toontrack had a sale during the month of May. EZ Drummer & Expansion packs were discounted.


----------



## keefsdad (Feb 7, 2006)

My mistake, I did say Mbox. Thanks for all the info.


----------



## bootbun (Mar 5, 2013)

Hey keefsdad, 
Late to the thread here - there are lots of low cost choices for interfaces, and I suppose saying they're "equally good" may be better than the sales guy's "all the same". I have an M-audio Fast Track Ultra which is great, but so are the rest of that product line. If I was starting out now I would likely lean to the Focusrite Scarlett 2i2 in your budget range. However, I suggest you read Graham Cochrane's excellent free ebook (and the articles on his website) before you go too much further, I wish I had! I think he gives a great perspective on gear options and what's really important,

http://therecordingrevolution.com/category/the-1-rule-of-home-recording/

I use EZ Drummer all the time and I think it's a no-brainer at the discounted price, it's great and Groove Monkee has made available a bunch of loops for free download that work perfectly with it which extands the library substantially. Hope this helps,
Mark


----------



## jimmythegeek (Apr 17, 2012)

I'm a drummer by trade and EZ Drummer is one of the only software packs that's fooled me into thinking it was a real drummer. No brainer


----------



## Mizter (Dec 27, 2009)

jimmythegeek said:


> I'm a drummer by trade and EZ Drummer is one of the only software packs that's fooled me into thinking it was a real drummer. No brainer


Superior drummer, Addictive drums and many others sound much better and have way more flexibility. EZ drummer is good if you don`t require really pro results. EZ drummer is pretty useful though.

- - - Updated - - -

Buy an interface from L& M and try it out for a few weeks.....if you don`t like it you simply return it. L&M have a 30 day return policy, no questions asked. I`ve returned many items after trying them out. That`s why I prefer their store over any other.

- - - Updated - - -


----------

